# Vax V-020 £34.49 inc VAT from Makro!



## SuperchargedLlama

Get your butts down there if you know anyone with a card. It's the pet varient which has a few more tools I believe.

*Brand spanking new, £34.49!!!*

And yes, it's genuine, I got one myself


----------



## Archway

any pics?


----------



## Lump

get a few pics up fella, wouldnt mind seeing the extra tools, i want a hand use one


----------



## SuperchargedLlama

Will do guys, in the mean time, this is the unit: Vax V-020 Wash Vac Washes and sucks up spills.: Amazon.co.uk: Home & Garden

The upholstery (sorry if that's spelt wrong) head is brilliant, I gave it a go earlier and will be doing a bit more tomorrow so I can add the pics then. It's about 3 inches wide by about and inch and a half deep. There is also a bigger wheeled head for carpets.

Firtst reports from a quick use are: Brilliant suction and shampooing abilities. Some people have said that it leaves the carpet wet. What I don't think they realise is you are supposed to go back over it with the shampoo turned off so it's just extracting. And boy does it extract. Very good piece of kit, and the upholstery head will be perfect for doing the interior of the car!


----------



## andy monty

save you a job mother goose














































:thumb:


----------



## Bigpikle

anyone near Makro able to grab me one and meet at the CBC or somewhere?

much appreciated if it might work out...


----------



## Lump

yeh any one around Coventry pic me up one ?


----------



## AstoN

If i'm honest, bargain. Need a new aqua vac too. Thanks for the heads up will be gettin one tomorrow. Thats if Preston has any...


----------



## notsosmall

These are good machines for the money :thumb:

I got one last year for £50 out of Argos when they had them on special :thumb:


----------



## andy monty

just a reminder makro prices are excluding VAT...


----------



## swiftshine

Anyone in the edinburgh area with a makro card fancy helping me out here?


----------



## SuperchargedLlama

It's £34.49 inc VAT  (£29.99 without)

Andy cheers for putting up the pictures!

BigPickle, where abouts are you from mate? I'm not sure I'll be making it to any meets but if we know where you are there is a chance someone might be around you're area.


----------



## Pezza4u

Just had a look in the makro mail, they have 2: a total flooring and the pet one. Would the total flooring one be ok for the car as it's for hard flooring as well, which I have indoors?


----------



## SuperchargedLlama

I assume it would, if not they do all take the same attachments so you could ring up Vax, say you've got the pet one and that the upholstery fitting was missing. I did that today... only to find it inside the actual unit lol.

But the total flooring might include it anyway!

@ BigPickle, these do come up on offer reasonably regularly from various stores, argos and Lidl seem to do them more often than anywhere else  although I've seen your other post about the 6131, ok it's double the price, but it's a dry Vac too which makes it bloody good value for money!


----------



## matt strike

Pezza4u said:


> Just had a look in the makro mail, they have 2: a total flooring and the pet one. Would the total flooring one be ok for the car as it's for hard flooring as well, which I have indoors?


Both the hard floor and pet one come with the upholstery tool and carpet head. Total floor has an extra haed for hard floors (sealed floors only - personally I don't see the point, that's what a mop is for), the pet one has extra detergents in (pet stain and pre treatment), it also has a spray head for pre-treating stains.

I've read on the net that it can kind of be used dry - just need to put some water in the waste section. Not tried it myself but I'd be interested to know if it works.


----------



## matt strike

andy monty said:


> save you a job mother goose
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumb:


Is the vac with parkside on it any good? I was looking at getting the same one but wasn't sure how good it was.


----------



## Advanced Driver

I'm thinking about getting the Vax one, but I'm wondering, do I really need it?

My current car is nearly 10 years old, and still looks like new inside, would a wet clean be useful? I've also got a new car arriving anyway, which obviously shouldn't be dirty. I'm thinking of treating the seats etc. in my new car, is it a good idea to wet clean them first or are new cars clean enough? I got a parkside one a few weeks ago, but this Vax one seems to be twice as good for half the price. The parkside can't squirt out water, which may make it difficult for me to full suck up chemicals etc.

Matt, the Parkside hoover is big and noisey, and can't squirt things out like the Vax one. It does suck okay, but you'll probably wake the neighbours when you use it :lol:. I only really needed a wet hoover because I had a reasonable one for hoovering dry stuff.


----------



## dodgy bob

bought one off ebay last year re-furbed for £34 delivered so this is a bargain excellent little cleaner even if your seats look clean you will be surprised how much dirt is left in the vac


----------



## Pezza4u

matt strike said:


> Both the hard floor and pet one come with the upholstery tool and carpet head. Total floor has an extra haed for hard floors (sealed floors only - personally I don't see the point, that's what a mop is for), the pet one has extra detergents in (pet stain and pre treatment), it also has a spray head for pre-treating stains.
> 
> I've read on the net that it can kind of be used dry - just need to put some water in the waste section. Not tried it myself but I'd be intered to know if it works.


Makes sense, doubt this would make much difference to a hard floor over a mop! Getting the pet one tomorrow...what can I use to treat the seats and carpet in the car? They're quite dirty!! lol


----------



## SuperchargedLlama

The stuff it comes with in the pet's kit is probably worth a try on it's own Pezza, then if that's not giving you the results you are after, AG Interior Shampoo is supposed to be quite good


----------



## paul450

swiftshine said:


> Anyone in the edinburgh area with a makro card fancy helping me out here?


hi, i stay in edinburgh and would be glad to help you out,could get you one today if you want.


----------



## andy monty

Mother-Goose said:


> I assume it would, if not they do all take the same attachments so you could ring up Vax, say you've got the pet one and that the upholstery fitting was missing. I did that today... only to find it inside the actual unit lol.


I did the same :lol:

still good job i did as the first time i used it a trod on the head and cracked it :wall: 



matt strike said:


> Is the vac with parkside on it any good? I was looking at getting the same one but wasn't sure how good it was.


its a good machine for the money the only thing is the the cost of replacement bags (£15ish for 5) but i cut the bottom out of the original and sealed it up with a plastic binder slide :thumb:


----------



## ahaydock

Nice find - just need to find someone with a Makro card now.


----------



## swiftshine

paul450 said:


> hi, i stay in edinburgh and would be glad to help you out,could get you one today if you want.


That would be great if you could mate. Can't pm you until you have ten posts, but get that sorted and could arrange to meet up to swap cash for vax:thumb:


----------



## monkeyboy24

tsounds like a great deal hopfully my good mate paul will get me one when he gets his


----------



## David

there were none in glasgow, i bought the orange version the 6361 or whatever the model is called for £88


----------



## dubnut71

Anyone in or around Reading that has a card? willing to help with costco card if thats any use???:thumb:


----------



## Advanced Driver

andy monty said:


> its a good machine for the money the only thing is the the cost of replacement bags (£15ish for 5) but i cut the bottom out of the original and sealed it up with a plastic binder slide :thumb:


The bags are only needed for fine dust though aren't they, or have I got it wrong? I've been using it bagless in my car, is that okay, or is it going to kill the hoover?


----------



## Ste

anyone know if eccles / irlam / wherever it is have these in?


----------



## andy monty

The Ugly Duckling said:


> The bags are only needed for fine dust though aren't they, or have I got it wrong? I've been using it bagless in my car, is that okay, or is it going to kill the hoover?


apparently so but i use one all the time (you seen the price of the replacement filter element :doublesho )


----------



## Rom

Hmm

Thats pretty cheap. Our valeters at work have some big blue contraption, it works as a dry vac, or can shampoo i think. But they are Portugese, there english isnt great, so never figured out where all the bits are / if it works etc. 
I know they never use it for wet work.

This could be an alternative though


----------



## Advanced Driver

andy monty said:


> apparently so but i use one all the time (you seen the price of the replacement filter element :doublesho )


Have you tried dustbag.co.uk? I haven't tried them, but they seem to do a filter for £7.99, and 5 bags for £5.99, that sounds quite reasonable to me (I think it was the right model).


----------



## ahaydock

Forgive me as I know little on these things - would it come with the solution you need for cleaning interior carpet, matts and seats?

I hear AG Interior Shampoo would work with it - but how?

TIA.


----------



## matt strike

It does come with a solution but I don't rate it much. All I do is spray the AG shampoo on seats & carpet, agitate with a brush, then use the vax filled with water to rinse it out and extract the shampoo.


----------



## Ste

what sort of brush (sorry if it seems a dumb question!)


----------



## matt strike

http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/interior/induro-upholstery-brush/prod_140.html

should work nicely, but anything similar will do


----------



## M4D YN

matt strike said:


> http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/interior/induro-upholstery-brush/prod_140.html
> 
> should work nicely, but anything similar will do


far to hard


----------



## ahaydock

M4D YN said:


> far to hard


So what do you recommend?


----------



## SuperchargedLlama

I've found the vax stuff that's included to be pretty good in all honesty, but I did go over the area quite a bit so that could be why 

I definitely am going to give the AG stuff a go I think, although I bet the guys who make 303 (Is that duragloss?) make an interior cleaner.


----------



## ahaydock

All out at Poole and the offer finishes Wednesday.

Anyone able to help me out? Depending upon shipping I would pay for that also...


----------



## M4D YN

ahaydock said:


> So what do you recommend?


http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Vikan-Car,Van...temQQimsxZ20090118?IMSfp=TL090118114002r32665

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Vikan-Car-Van...72201QQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1742.m153.l1262

http://www.performancemotorcare.com...ush&fl=14197&gclid=CLrS6oLlz5gCFQITswodMk4V1A

all softer with longer bristles


----------



## buckas

saw they had vax 020p in aldi's last week, not sure on the price though


----------



## Advanced Driver

buckas said:


> saw they had vax 020p in aldi's last week, not sure on the price though


I think it was either £75 or £79. That's approx double the price of the one in Makro.


----------



## paul450

swiftshine said:


> That would be great if you could mate. Can't pm you until you have ten posts, but get that sorted and could arrange to meet up to swap cash for vax:thumb:


got your vax mate  , just need to meet to give you it.

if anybody in the edinburgh area is looking for one, the edinburgh makro
still has some left


----------



## swiftshine

paul450 said:


> got your vax mate  , just need to meet to give you it.
> 
> if anybody in the edinburgh area is looking for one, the edinburgh makro
> still has some left


Fantastic.:thumb:


----------



## Ste

Been to Eccles / Irlam for one tonight... Only one left out, but they found one in the back for me to save me reboxing the display one

Glad i got one, gonna wait till summer to use it though!

Ste


----------



## donnyboy

I got one of these earlier. I've got an better one for the car but its a bit of a mess, so this one will do for the house.

Think the deal ends tomorrow????


----------



## dubnut71

donnyboy said:


> I got one of these earlier. I've got an better one for the car but its a bit of a mess, so this one will do for the house.
> 
> Think the deal ends tomorrow????


You're right mate, ends tomorrow, the Reading store didn't have many left. I may have a spare though.....


----------



## donnyboy

I had to wait about 10mins for the guy to get me one from the delivery that just came in............noticed it was missing a bottle of spot treatment when I got home.............but still a bargain.:thumb:


----------



## Glasgow_Gio

Anyone in Glasgow fancy getting me one?


----------



## Pezza4u

Got mine yesterday...had loads in Enfield.


----------



## ahaydock

Exeter and Southampton had them today - unfortunately I'm not going to make it in time.


----------



## paul450

Glasgow_Gio said:


> Anyone in Glasgow fancy getting me one?


i can try the edinburgh one tomorrow for you if you want ?

could meet you at the harthiill services if you throw in an extra £5 for
fuel if that is any good for you ?


----------



## g8jka

Ive been and picked one up today, they still had 5 left at wolverhampton. Been after one for a while as my seats and carpet are filthy, look forward to having a play with it, great bargain! :thumb:


----------



## rossi007

i got one of these today in Belfast... great price:thumb:


----------



## donnyboy

Should the pet one have 3 bottles of stuff? I had 1 bottle of AAA stuff and a spray bottle of stuff.


----------



## dubnut71

donnyboy said:


> Should the pet one have 3 bottles of stuff? I had 1 bottle of AAA stuff and a spray bottle of stuff.


Thats all that was in mine mate!

GC


----------



## donnyboy

There's different stuff listed in the instructions depending on model.

On the box though, it did mention pre-treatment stuff, spot spray stuff and a bottle of cleaner. 

I'm not bothered though as its still a bargain.


----------



## SuperchargedLlama

Donnyoby, ring up vax (the number is on the unit) tell them what was missing and they'll send you out the stuff for free, no postage nothing, english call centre as well, actually one of the nicest I've used.


----------



## donnyboy

I'm still not sure if I should have 2 or 3 bottles though?


----------



## Advanced Driver

donnyboy said:


> I'm still not sure if I should have 2 or 3 bottles though?


I got three bottles with my one. The AAA one, a spray one and another one. I think the spray was a spot and stain remover, and I think the other was a 'pre-treatment' one.


----------



## donnyboy

The Ugly Duckling said:


> I got three bottles with my one. The AAA one, a spray one and another one. I think the spray was a spot and stain remover, and I think the other was a 'pre-treatment' one.


Its the pre-treatment one that's missing then. Cheers. :thumb:


----------



## SuperchargedLlama

Ah sorry misunderstood you there dude, yep, 3 bottles


----------



## MrTurner

Oh dammit.. I take it the offer ran out yest? I take it no-one picked up a spare one from Nottingham


----------



## Blue

Anyone got a spare they want to sell? Our local Makro didn't even know what it was so I'm not sure if they ever had one in!


----------



## Elliott19864

Your kidding! I just paid around £80 for the same one from Aldi about a month ago. And I thought that was cheap!


----------



## SBerlyn

Hi everyone,

If anyone in the NE london area (I'm in Chigwell) could pick me up one of these VAX machines, that'd be great.

I'll collect it from your house and give you £40 

Particularly aimed at Pezza4u.

S


----------



## Lump

the offer finished Wednesday


----------



## SBerlyn

Damn. In that case, anyone in the NE London area got a spare / changed their mind? Same cash applies.

Cheers Lump.

S


----------



## dubnut71

I'll not lie to you mate, I bought 6 and shifted them all, they were a bargain, maybe someone else did the same and kept a few back, might also be worth going down to Makro and seeing if they have any left even though the offers ended!!


----------



## SBerlyn

dubnut,

I would go to Makro, but I'm not a member 

S


----------



## dubnut71

sberlyn said:


> dubnut,
> 
> I would go to Makro, but I'm not a member
> 
> S


I'll have a look when I am in next week mate.


----------



## SBerlyn

Cheers dubnut - that'd be great.

S


----------



## ahaydock

Did they replace the offer at all?


----------



## chr15barn3s

dubnut71 said:


> I'll not lie to you mate, I bought 6 and shifted them all, they were a bargain, maybe someone else did the same and kept a few back, might also be worth going down to Makro and seeing if they have any left even though the offers ended!!


I thought about doing that! Buying a load and sticking them on ebay. Never got round to it though. Wish I did now.


----------



## farcrygamer

If anyone needs it in reading area feel free to ask.
I got a card so we can just go there and pick it up:wave:


----------



## SBerlyn

Cheeky I know, but you wouldn't happen to be coming over the other side of London, would you farcrygamer? I'd be up for coming as far round as, say Finchley..

S


----------



## ShootinJack

Just been to Makro in Leeds and picked one of these up for £29.99 +VAT, they have around 6 left.


----------



## SBerlyn

ShootinJack,

In that case, if anyone in the East London (ish) area is going to Makro, could you either get me one and I'll pick it up from your house, or I can meet you at the Makro store and give you the cash for it.

Cheers,


S


----------



## berger

Got the last one from Preston today, couldnt see it and had to ask, was one tucked away on a high shelf which they had to get down for me. 

Seems they are on offer and when they are gone they are gone.

The guy said they had got about 6 pallets of them in and they all went quickly.


----------



## mainsy

i love one of these but don't have a makro card. would any body be able to help me out? im able to travel to the central belt to get one as i'm in the borders


----------



## berger

Used mine today on the girlfriends car, worked on the drivers seat using the included stuff.

Foamed up a bit but worked well, cleaned it with that and plenty of crud came out.

Rinsed it and got yet more out!

Then went to Halfords for the AG 3 for 2 offer, came back with some interior cleaner and used that to get even more stuff out! The seat looks a lot better than it did, the colours are now vivid again rather than fading into each other.


My only worry is that it might be too harsh for use on the seats in my car as they are alcantara. When I was moving the head around to clean the cloth it seemed to pull at it a bit due to the vacumn, I dont want to risk damaging mine!

Should be excellent for carpets though.

I would have taken photos but my Fuji camera seems to have died, turn it on and I just get a very blurred/white image instead of a normal one.


----------



## spitfire

None left in Makro Glasgow


----------



## Abbo1986

Loads left in Stoke-on-Trent, I am willing to pick a few up for people for a small fee, I live about 5 mins from Alton Towers theme park!!


----------



## NR1

Is the offer still on ? Thought it was just for a couple of weeks. The Norwich branch has them but they are now full price


----------



## parish

Does this Vax have a pump to deliver the solution or does it rely on the vacuum formed in the head?

I've got one of the original Vaxes that uses the vacuum to draw the solution and it isn't very good - especially when using the head higher than the machine, which you would be doing when cleaning car seats.


----------



## berger

parish said:


> Does this Vax have a pump to deliver the solution or does it rely on the vacuum formed in the head?
> 
> I've got one of the original Vaxes that uses the vacuum to draw the solution and it isn't very good - especially when using the head higher than the machine, which you would be doing when cleaning car seats.


Has a pump to deliver the solution which can be turned on and off seperately to the vacuum.

And also you can run the pump to pump the solution and there is a collar at the scrubbing end, so you can use it when you want and pull the collar back to stop it when needed.


----------



## parish

Anyone near me with a Makro card who could get one for me please?


----------



## ahaydock

NR1 said:


> Is the offer still on ? Thought it was just for a couple of weeks. The Norwich branch has them but they are now full price


Yes, can anyone confrim as Poole told me it had ended and they have none - well gutted as I really want these for the house as well.


----------



## monkeyboy24

used mine today on my brothers very discusting bmw 3 series with the stuff included (which smeels very nice) the car ahd dog hair/sick/poo on the back seat and car grease on the front drivers side and it got it all out from the looks of it dident take pics as forgot the camra but doing the outside tomorrow so will take pics of the clean intiror (spelling) tomorrow 

i must say it has alot of suction on it i can rate this very much its nearly as good as the karcher one i used to use when doing valating for my old job


----------



## steve from wath

anyone in sheffield area 
can you help me get one at this price
or as i work in wakefield


----------



## SBerlyn

Would really like one of these if anyone the the North London area could get me one!

Offer still stands - will compensate for your time with beer tokens 

S


----------



## SBerlyn

Just an update; finally got one on eBay at a bargain price 

S


----------

